# Help! Pic a Nirvana Strain



## Pepper (May 9, 2009)

Have 3 Nirvana strains that I want but can only buy 1, here they are, Aurora Indica, AK-48, White Rhino.
Help me pick one of them


----------



## Vegs (May 9, 2009)

It really depends on what you are looking for out of the smoke. But if I was to pick I would roll with the AK48. The Aurora Indica would be too strong for me while I prefer some upbeat or cerebral highs which the AK48 would deliver on.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 9, 2009)

I've grown the AK48 and the WR. I'd pick the WR out of the 2. Tasted better and was more potent.


----------



## Pepper (May 11, 2009)

Thanks. Anyone else?


----------



## D3 (May 12, 2009)

White Rhino all the way. Smoking some now, It's great.


----------



## maineharvest (May 12, 2009)

Ive grown the AK48 and the Rhino and I would go with the AK.   

Just get them both


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 12, 2009)

AI is very uniform and pretty potent.


----------



## Mutt (May 12, 2009)

White Rhino be my pick.


----------



## Pepper (May 13, 2009)

Thanks, so far WR is the crowd favorite. Anyone else?


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 13, 2009)

Just remember any white strain is gonna be nute and pH sensitive. They are usually more potent but you can screw a grow up pretty easy with them. Just make sure you have what you need. I don't want to see a post in three weeks in the Sick/Problem forum because you never bought a pH pen or your TDS is 2100 @ 3 weeks and "is this burn?" ...and good luck, they are all good choices, so either way you will be happy with your choice.


----------



## D3 (May 14, 2009)

Jock Horror is a very good strain & easy to grow. It leans more to the sativa side.


----------



## GrowinGreen (May 16, 2009)

pepper-i have 1 ai in flower and 1 ak48 female about to be ...so i will let you know in a couple months haha

they are both stout plants- the ak48 i have has real fat leaves and has a sweet/sour/citrousy smell ...the ai- as someone told me has an earthy smell, and that is exactly what it is. it doesn't smell like your normal weed smell and it doesn't stink up the room at all.

i haven't grown wr but i'm sure it's good too. so really just pick one and you should be happy with it.


----------



## Pepper (May 17, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Just remember any white strain is gonna be nute and pH sensitive. They are usually more potent but you can screw a grow up pretty easy with them. Just make sure you have what you need. I don't want to see a post in three weeks in the Sick/Problem forum because you never bought a pH pen or your TDS is 2100 @ 3 weeks and "is this burn?" ...and good luck, they are all good choices, so either way you will be happy with your choice.


 


Thanks, I did not know that about the white strains  I am all set with ph I check my ph 3 times a day   nutes I normaly raise the nutes in the tank every 10 to 15 days, a  little at a time until I find out what the max is that the plant can take, then just maintain from there on.





DLM3 I also thought about that strain, currently I'm looking for plants with a short flouring times.



GrowinGreen you say the Aurora Indica has a low smell wile flouring?


----------

